# Aquascaping Inspiration - Edinburgh Botanical Gardens



## JohnC (26 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I went on a little field trip to the glasshouses at the Edinburgh botanical gardens for some inspiration for my new scape. Obviously I took some photos to share with UKAPS.

Enjoy!










































































































































































































































Best Regards,
John

p.s sorry for the lack of a photo spam warning, i ran out of title characters


----------



## Garuf (26 Oct 2009)

I find this one particularly inspiring! I just wish I could get my hands on some of that manten style rock!


----------



## mr. luke (26 Oct 2009)

Nice photos 
If id have been there i would have been incrediably tempted to relieve them of a pinch of those pellia and fissidens species   Looks like zipper moss to me


----------



## JamesM (26 Oct 2009)

How awesome is that place? Wow! Some great shots mate, and really inspirational, top marks


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Oct 2009)

That did take a while to load hehe great photos, reminds me of the visits to Kew Gardens in London and their tropical green houses


----------

